# The hour a day project



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

For some time I have had trouble getting lots of figures painted. This has made building completed armies a very slow process. With me wanting build a 2400 point dwarf infantry army by November, plus complete a deamon army and some updates to my marines, I have decided I need a way to make my painting quicker.

To this end I have given myself a challenge to paint at least 1 hour everyday. This is obviously not going to be possible from a practical point of view as some days I go straight to gaming from work and so don't get a chance to paint anything. To get around this I will be able to make up an hours painting in the following days. So I really need a minimum of 7 hours painting a week.

The other criteria is that I must post an update in this thread everyday I paint with progress of what I have done. And this must be painting, not modelling, sculpting or converting. As a start I have already done 3 hours this week over the Tuesday and Wednesday evening.

I have no picture of this work, but here is a sample of one of the dwarfs I will be painting.



A further update tomorrow with the painting I will be doing tonight!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a good idea, i always find once i get going with painting i actually enjoy it, its just getting started that's the problem. 
Best of luck and i look forward to seeing some progress


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice idea. Actually it will prove to be a good thing for your painting schedule. My most productive period was when i painted half an hour a day. Lots of minis painted, back then...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday was about trying to get a group of 6 dwarfs complete. I managed about 1 1/2 hours so pretty good going.

Not sure there is much to see from the quick pictures I took, but here are the figures at the start of the session.



And the after session picture



I just have a few details to complete and a small amount of tidying up. I will then be able to move onto completing a squad of Beasts of Nurgle.

Going to continue posting here but also use a facebook group to try and encourage more people to get painted figures (I much prefer facing a painted army across the table). Facebook page is here https://www.facebook.com/groups/349718828549608/ but you can also start up a new thread on Heresy if facebook is too old school for you


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I am still managing to paint an hour a day, just not been able to get a post on the thread. Here is the completed work from Saturday.



I have started on the next batch of 5 dwarfs and have got go good start on them. I have also spent quite some time working on the beasts. I'll get a better WIP picture tonight of both these units.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

SInce my last post I have managed to almost complete a further 5 dwarfs. But a lot of time has been spent hand painting a banner. I have almost completed this and hope to get a picture up soon. That will be 16 dwarfs painted in 1 month, which is too slow.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I suggest you to change painting method, if you think it's too slow. You are now ( i think) doing base coluors + highlights. If you could live with "darker" models, you could do basecoat + washes. That would reduce 30% time for each model


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

This is a great idea. At the moment I feel like everything I want to paint will take me the next decade at my current rate so I can sympathise. Good luck and keep it coming.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

neferhet said:


> I suggest you to change painting method, if you think it's too slow. You are now ( i think) doing base coluors + highlights. If you could live with "darker" models, you could do basecoat + washes. That would reduce 30% time for each model


Good idea, but I do enjoy the current level of my mini's I just need to speed it up a bit. Maybe some standard rank and file with no specials will help me speed up. I may switch to doing blocks of either 8 or 10 to try and speed it up a little.



Asamodai said:


> This is a great idea. At the moment I feel like everything I want to paint will take me the next decade at my current rate so I can sympathise. Good luck and keep it coming.


Its working out well so far. Its easier to stay motivated for small periods than trying to get a big block of 3 hours done in one go, for me at least.

And here is the latest models to be completed. I have noticed a part of the banner I don't like (the hanlde of the hammer) but I can fix that. The first 16 dwarfs are now completed except for the bases.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, given the detail of the banner and the quality of the freehand, i can now understand why you had a "slow" time!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice to see your progress man. That banner is great.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

That banner is really cool, cookie time!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work on that banner h! :good:


----------

